# What are your views on rawhide



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Now that Maggie has most of her adult teeth I'm looking for something for her to chew on to keep them looking pearly white. Don't want to do raw bones (raw) or stag antlers(to hard clunking on hardwood floors), pizzles (stinky). won't give rawhide (chemically processed). 

I have found a local supplier of natural rawhide and would like to hear you opinions of it before I further consider getting one for her. http://www.wildmanrawhides.com/

Any other suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poppy has natural rawhide twists and bone shapes. I know it's often frowned upon but it holds her interest where other chews don't. She loves her bull horn chew but her interest in toys comes in phases whereas she can actually _eat _ rawhide


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

A COCONUT HALF SHELL. I am not joking. Peanut found one at the end of the garden when she was about 3 months old (who knows what a coconut shell was doing in the garden)

The hairy bits can be shaved (we didn't do it by the way) if they dirty the house. Then you have a toy for the rest of her life. Unbreakable. Cheap. 

The first time I had to go to the Puppy class with her favourite toy and I took the coconut shell people were rolling with laughter. 

Easy. Try it, why not????


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mmm coconut shell? Interesting..... Did it used to have bird suet / fat from a bird feeder??
I'm willing to try anything "un breakable" for Ralph x


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Poppy has natural rawhide twists and bone shapes. I know it's often frowned upon but it holds her interest where other chews don't. She loves her bull horn chew but her interest in toys comes in phases whereas she can actually _eat _ rawhide


Like Shiraz, chews are Mothers little helper


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly loves Healthy K9 original beef dog chews 6" They are made in Canada by Aron Pet Food. They have a website if you want to check them out it's www.aronpetfood.com They don't smell a lot and are safe if swallowed. I used to give her antler chews but my vet keeps saying he sees lots of dogs with broken teeth from these...she did like them though! I find them at Global Pet Foods down here.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady had loved rawhide, but they dont digest in a dogs stomach, and well we all know lady has tummy issues, so that didnt work out well for us. The best chew has been an antler for us....super long lasting, and both my dogs love them...usually the same one at the same time..lol


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

One of the best things for teeth I think are the dried fish skin treats. My pair have these every day and although Molly had slightly grubby teeth when I first had her and now eats wet food her teeth are shiny and clean.

http://www.fish4dogs.com/Categories/Dog-Shop/treats.aspx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph ate one of those rawhide shoe shaped things - he promptly threw it back up! I think it's because he practically swallowed it whole!


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

We give poppy these wwww.smartbones.com

They don't last long as they do disintegrate quite easily, but poppy loves them. They do a sweet potato and chicken version and a peanut butter version that she particularly likes. 

She likes these too www.antos.co.uk

I wouldn't give her rawhide though, we are convinced those things gave one of my parents old dogs stomach cancer.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Stag antlers all the way here!


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Ruth, do you clean/wash Lola and Nina's antlers ever? Just wondering as Poppy's antler has been hanging around for several days now (she has a little gnew on it daily) and I don't want to be a dirty bertie by not giving it the odd wash.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

PoppyLove said:


> Ruth, do you clean/wash Lola and Nina's antlers ever? Just wondering as Poppy's antler has been hanging around for several days now (she has a little gnew on it daily) and I don't want to be a dirty bertie by not giving it the odd wash.


No I have never washed them. Sometimes Nina leaves hers outside by accident and it gets washed by the rain


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm all about the stag antlers too.

My concern with raw hide is that you have to be really vigilant about them getting down to the last little bit as they try to swallow it and it could cause a blockage - either in the digestive system or the airways.

Tilly also buries anything like that.... Stag antlers all the way!


----------



## Smalls2013 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi everyone! I haven't gotten Biscuit any antlers yet but I will now that I am reading such rave reviews on them here. When i first inquired about the antlers at the Pet Store, the lady suggested boiling them in beef or chicken broth. Has anyone tried that?


----------

